# Digital and airport xray machines?



## Rebecca V (Oct 20, 2007)

Stupid question, but...I'm going away for work tomorrow morning. I want to bring my camera, will it be ok going through the xray machine at the airport? Or should I ask them not to put it through? I have a Canon Digital SLR.


----------



## indiephoto (Oct 20, 2007)

I had the same worry but my camera went through security check undamaged so don't worry


----------



## usayit (Oct 20, 2007)

The Xray machine itself shouldn't damage the DSLR... only worry about how the equipment is handled by the handlers.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 21, 2007)

Camera should be fine.  The only issue that would even remotely be worried about would be the data on the memory cards...but I (any countless others) have taken memory cards through and haven't seen or heard of any damage.

Just be prepared to have your camera gear inspected...I've found that it's common for them to swab the camera for trace particles.


----------



## Jestev (Oct 21, 2007)

XRays won't do anything to digital stuff (never to me atleast), but high-ISO film (like 1600+) can be messed up.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 22, 2007)

Carry as hand luggage, otherwise zero problems. H


----------



## Viperjet (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had all of my photo gear zapped by an airport xray machine, even with a bunch of pictures on the card, and I still have my pictures, and my camera works fine.  You're safe!


----------

